# Dayton Super Streamline in Berlin NY estate



## hzqw2l

Stunning  1780's Farm house and Hot Rod shop starts on 8/7/2020
					

View information about this sale in Berlin, NY. The sale starts Friday, August 7 and runs through Sunday, August 9. It is being run by Complete Estate Solutions, LLC.




					www.estatesales.net


----------



## John G04

WOW!


----------



## tripple3

...and a stingray!



Not mine; just copy/paste.


----------



## 1motime

GREAT SALE!  I would be at the front of that line!  They know what the bike is.  It is featured in photos.  First one with real cash is going to score.  The rest of the property is gold also.


----------



## 1motime

tripple3 said:


> View attachment 1241311
> View attachment 1241312
> View attachment 1241313
> ...and a stingray!
> View attachment 1241314
> Not mine; just copy/paste.



Not a Stingray but a Dayton for sure!


----------



## hzqw2l

1motime said:


> GREAT SALE!  I would be at the front of that line!  They know what the bike is.  It is featured in photos.  First one with real cash is going to score.  The rest of the property is gold also.




That's the issue.  Someone local will score...maybe.
Talked to estate people....they are researching price...will ship....but have to be in line at the estate.
Hope a CABE member gets it.


----------



## stoney

Yeah you sure want to be in front of the line. I wonder how many people they will let in at a time. That is an issue I have with estate sales. When I lived in Florida I went to many estate sales. They sucked, 5 people in at a time and they wander around for 20 minutes. Then a couple people come out and the moron tracking people at the door not paying attention, too busy talking to someone and not allowing anyone else in. I hate estate sales but I know many finds goodies there. Good luck to our CABE community who may go. Hope it ends up here.


----------



## redline1968

I'll Gaurentee the price just doubled by the inqueries on the bike... lol


----------



## hzqw2l

I remember the mostly complete Bluebird that was at an estate in Taylor MI a couple years ago.  At least they opened it up to sealed bid to anyone interested after a couple days of inquiries. Better for the estate owner since the price was set by highest offer.


----------



## THE STIG

just happen to know this house


----------



## redline1968

Probably wouldnt have happened if no one asked about it...dealers are sharp when questions and interests peaks


hzqw2l said:


> I remember the mostly complete Bluebird that was at an estate in Taylor MI a couple years ago.  At least they opened it up to sealed bid to anyone interested after a couple days of inquiries. Better for the estate owner since the price was set by highest offer.


----------



## Krakatoa

Left lower seat stay is bent inward quite a bit she took a mighty blow!


----------



## hzqw2l

redline1968 said:


> Probably wouldnt have happened if no one asked about it...dealers are sharp when questions and interests peaks



Function of the internet.  Not much flies under the radar anymore.


----------



## THE STIG

again the weasels that don't have 2 nickels to rub together already educated the sellers..    "i can't buy it , but don't sell it for less than $$$"


----------



## THE STIG

my turn to bump the price...now we'll see how much someone is really wanting to pay


----------



## 1motime

Krakatoa said:


> Left lower seat stay is bent inward quite a bit she took a mighty blow!
> 
> View attachment 1241344



Point it out to the seller and get a discount!


----------



## THE STIG

all pumped up and well educated.... have at it


----------



## catfish

THE STIG said:


> just happen to know this house




I figured you'd be getting this. I hope you do.


----------



## THE STIG

catfish said:


> I figured you'd be getting this. I hope you do.




nah,  just get'n my money back from the weasels that bumped my deals


----------



## catfish

THE STIG said:


> again the weasels that don't have 2 nickels to rub together already educated the sellers..    "i can't buy it , but don't sell it for less than $$$"




Yup! 

I ran into this a few weeks ago. Looked at a bike that was not for sale... Someone made them an offer of five times what it was worth. Now it'll never sell.  I use to see people do this at swap meets all the time.


----------



## redline1968

Fyi.. didnt anybody notice the correct date and make of the bike listed...being a antiques dealer myself.. means they have done the alot of reasearch and the extra pics usually indicates they know its different which usually indicates a big price or bid on item..years of getting f--ked at prosales made me pretty savy.... ha.....lol.


----------



## catfish

Yea they have done some research.... 

But they still got the name wrong....

1936 Dayton Huffington super Bicycle


----------



## Krakatoa

This thread sure took a left turn into the ditch fast! 

Get out the popcorn...


----------



## THE STIG

Krakatoa said:


> This thread sure took a left turn into the ditch fast!
> 
> Get out the popcorn...




lightweight


----------



## 1motime

@kirk thomas 
Go for it!


----------



## Barto

THE STIG said:


> again the weasels that don't have 2 nickels to rub together already educated the sellers..    "i can't buy it , but don't sell it for less than $$$"



Someone did that to me....A woman was selling a Harley....average price...I didn't bite right away...few days later I went back and the price was jacked up by 4K...when I asked about the price difference she told me that a friend told her it was worth that much more.   It was now 4K too high and it didn't sell...she ended up giving it to her Grandson....


----------



## THE STIG

Barto said:


> Someone did that to me....A woman was selling a Harley....average price...I didn't bite right away...few days later I went back and the price was jacked up by 4K...when I asked about the price difference she told me that a friend told her it was worth that much more.   It was now 4K too high and it didn't sell...she ended up giving it to her Grandson....



that's why you need to buy when you see it ..to many Richard Craniums out there


----------



## Jaxon

Is that a 2 speed hub?


----------



## 1motime

It's getting better


----------



## Jaxon

I see a mount for a shifter on the top bar but no shifter.


----------



## John

To bad the fenders and guard are gone.


----------



## THE STIG

.... nice and pumped @ $3200


----------



## catfish

Who got it?


----------



## THE STIG

catfish said:


> Who got it?




nobody yet... you wanna bid ?


----------



## ratrodz

The family is taking offers...


----------



## ratrodz

ratrodz said:


> The family is taking offers...



Or bids... lol!

Good luck fellas


----------



## 1motime

Bids?  So no point in getting in line at 3 Friday morning?


----------



## THE STIG

Yall That wanted to turn this estate sale into an auction ,have at it ..  its @ $4k  now
Btw,, i was done @$200 .. just here for the popcorn  
..Ill keep bumping tho


----------



## Freqman1

This should be fun!


----------



## ccmerz

Just finished watching shark week. The timing could not be better....


----------



## 1motime

Any previous mention of the bike in the Estate Sale listing has been removed.  Photos are still up.  Maybe that is all they know how to do.  Bike will show up eventually


----------



## cyclingday

John said:


> To bad the fenders and guard are gone.



I thought the same thing.
The beauty of this model, is that it’s the rarely seen Standard version of the 36/37 Super Streamline, so the Mesh Chainguard and Putter Stem, are the only really hard parts to find.
Unless you happen to reside in San Diego.


----------



## cyclingday

If you didn’t want to spring for that pesky little aluminum Torpedo light, you could always build it as the super basic, model #2.






Super cool bike either way.


----------



## New Mexico Brant

cyclingday said:


> View attachment 1242932
> View attachment 1242933If you didn’t want to spring for that pesky little aluminum Torpedo light, you could always build it as the super basic, model #2.
> View attachment 1242934
> View attachment 1242935
> Super cool bike either way.



Except it kinda looks like the fork is a 1936?
...if such, missing a long guard and a pretty serious flared rear fender with a tail light.


----------



## John

Its a late 36. Welded guard bracket and tube rear frame for a flared rear fender.


----------



## John

cyclingday said:


> I thought the same thing.
> The beauty of this model, is that it’s the rarely seen Standard version of the 36/37 Super Streamline, so the Mesh Chainguard and Putter Stem, are the only really hard parts to find.
> Unless you happen to reside in San Diego.



The seat, rear reflector, and pedals are hard to get parts for 37 model too.
Drop stand and clip too


----------



## John




----------



## New Mexico Brant

So the moral of the story folks: the winner needs to get ready to pay-up tomorrow...and pay-up down the road.


----------



## cyclingday

Ok, so maybe it’s not such an easy build.
I just saw the headbadge holes, so I knew it wasn’t a Safety Streamline.
Too bad.
I like the standard model better.
I still haven’t seen an original one of those.
One of those, less is more situations.
Kind of like an Elgin Twinbar.


----------



## THE STIG

Still time for a few more bids


----------



## mickeyc

How much does that thing weigh?  Lots of metal on that.


----------



## old hotrod

mickeyc said:


> How much does that thing weigh?  Lots of metal on that.



Ha! If that is your concern, you wouldn't rida any of my bikes...


----------



## New Mexico Brant

Anyone with feet on the ground, who got it?


----------



## catfish

New Mexico Brant said:


> Anyone with feet on the ground, who got it?




Good question... We might now ever know.


----------



## redline1968

Lol. Hate to be a downer. It is a nice bike ... but I was right as usual... never fails...I hate pro sales.. don’t care to over spend.... they’ll wait till Sunday and even then might not sell ....a family member might change their mind and pay the dealer the fee...


----------



## THE STIG

redline1968 said:


> Lol. Hate to be a downer. It is a nice bike ... but I was right as usual... never fails...I hate pro sales.. don’t care to over spend.... they’ll wait till Sunday and even then might not sell ....a family member might change their mind and pay the dealer the fee...




the owners were pricing most as they go  Looking up on inter and wanting top dollar for all ... i did score the firearm stuff tho
....  the bike was there when i left at 11:30 and sure it’ll be there for awhile


----------



## redline1968

Yea. Its worth a try but i see no bargain..  i hate pro sales.. 


THE STIG said:


> the owners were pricing most as they go  Looking up on inter and wanting top dollar for all ... i did score the firearm stuff tho
> ....  the bike was there when i left at 11:30 and sure it’ll be there for awhile


----------



## catfish

What was the high bid?


----------



## New Mexico Brant

The missing rear fender:


----------



## John

New Mexico Brant said:


> The missing rear fender:
> View attachment 1243840



I would call that a Safety Streamline fender.


----------



## New Mexico Brant

catfish said:


> What was the high bid?



$3,800.


----------



## 1motime

New Mexico Brant said:


> $3,800.



That bought it?


----------



## Krakatoa

Epic day!!

The only negative being some chump stole the 2 speed actuator off the bike at the sale on one of the days so I guess add that to your little books of price notes of how much I paid. I didn't notice it until we were back home  If the perpetrator of the heinous bike crime is out there reading be warned I have something for you so don't run your mouth! I am doing some sleuthing and it's only a matter of time before I catch you. If you want to return it no questions askked or if anyone wants to donate one 1st version actuator to this project please PM me and I will get you my address here in Bellows Falls VT,

The sale was picked pretty clean of large ticket items but there was still much cool stuff... Sending a few of my antiquing buddies back for more... I guess it was my day though, searching around one of the numerous barns I found this sweet horn light!

Y'all can save the images off Sunday's Show & Tell for your scrapbooks, the bike is already overexposed on this thread lol!


----------



## John

Nice!


----------



## catfish

Great job finding the horn lite.


----------



## THE STIG

Who ever took the knuckle was after 11:30am fri... it was on it when i left


----------



## 1motime

Krakatoa said:


> Epic day!!
> 
> The only negative being some chump stole the 2 speed actuator off the bike at the sale on one of the days so I guess add that to your little books of price notes of how much I paid. I didn't notice it until we were back home  If the perpetrator of the heinous bike crime is out there reading be warned I have something for you so don't run your mouth! I am doing some sleuthing and it's only a matter of time before I catch you. If you want to return it no questions askked or if anyone wants to donate one 1st version actuator to this project please PM me and I will get you my address here in Bellows falls VT,
> 
> The sale was picked pretty clean of large ticket items but there was still much cool stuff... Sending a few of my antiquing buddies back for more... I guess it was my day though, searching around one of the numerous barns I found this sweet horn light!
> 
> Y'all can save the images off Sunday's Show & Tell for your scrapbooks, the bike is already overexposed on this thread lol!!
> 
> View attachment 1245106
> 
> View attachment 1245107
> 
> View attachment 1245108
> 
> View attachment 1245109
> 
> View attachment 1245110
> 
> View attachment 1245111
> 
> View attachment 1245126
> 
> View attachment 1245133



Difficult to see the expression on the face with the mask


----------



## Krakatoa

1motime said:


> Difficult to see the expression on the face with the mask




Cheshire Cat Grin!


----------



## 1motime

Krakatoa said:


> Cheshire Cat Grin!



Ear to ear I am sure!  Congratulations.  Good score!


----------



## ratrodz

Did you try the peaches???


----------



## cyclingday

Yummy Rummy!


----------



## biker

Has this bike been repainted or is it original paint?


----------



## stoney

1motime said:


> Difficult to see the expression on the face with the mask




I am sure a big smile. Also looks like he is running like he stole it.


----------



## razinhellcustomz

Krakatoa said:


> Left lower seat stay is bent inward quite a bit she took a mighty blow!
> 
> View attachment 1241344



OUCH!! Maybe repairable. Still a cool old bike. I'd love to have it. Good luck. Razin.


----------



## razinhellcustomz

ronbug said:


> Has this bike been repainted or is it original paint?



Looks to be o.g.


----------



## fordmike65

ronbug said:


> Has this bike been repainted or is it original paint?



Non-original fenders, guard or paint scheme point to a repaint.


----------



## slick

For $3800 I would have rather took home the split bumper Camaro.


----------



## razinhellcustomz

slick said:


> For $3800 I would have rather took home the split bumper Camaro.



You must be NUTS!!!


----------



## Goldenrod

I would crawl on my belly from Illinois for that seat.  Then I would have to pee and miss the deal.  I wish I was young again and this thing would be back to performing its recreational use.  Youth is wasted on you Whippersnappers.  I can't believe that word is in the spelling thingee.


----------



## Kickstand3

Goldenrod said:


> I would crawl on my belly from Illinois for that seat.  Then I would have to pee and miss the deal.  I wish I was young again and this thing would be back to performing its recreational use.  Youth is wasted on you Whippersnappers.  I can't believe that word is in the spelling thingee.



    Yes Sir 
  Looks to me like he was having fun . Besides Nates a artist , can’t hardly wait to see it when he gets done with it. Congrats and Enjoy


----------



## THE STIG

slick said:


> For $3800 I would have rather took home the split bumper Camaro.




not the '32 3window ?  ...or the flathead supercharger


----------



## razinhellcustomz

Goldenrod said:


> I would crawl on my belly from Illinois for that seat.  Then I would have to pee and miss the deal.  I wish I was young again and this thing would be back to performing its recreational use.  Youth is wasted on you Whippersnappers.  I can't believe that word is in the spelling thingee.



It's called spell checker some thing. Razin. 


Kickstand3 said:


> Yes Sir
> Looks to me like he was having fun . Besides Nates a artist , can’t hardly wait to see it when he gets done with it. Congrats and Enjoy


----------



## biker

$3800 for a ratty damaged non tank bike. Forget about it. Rather have a Schwinn Motorbike or Autocycle or Aerocycle tanked of course.


----------



## tech549




----------



## razinhellcustomz

ronbug said:


> $3800 for a ratty damaged non tank bike. Forget about it. Rather have a Schwinn Motorbike or Autocycle or Aerocycle tanked of course.



Yeah. That is pretty crazy money. Just like paying 3800 for a clapped out rust bucket is totally nuts too. Razin.


----------



## fordmike65

ronbug said:


> $3800 for a ratty damaged non tank bike. Forget about it. Rather have a Schwinn Motorbike or Autocycle or Aerocycle tanked of course.



So a "Dime a Dozen" bike, eh? Tank or not, that Dayton is rarer than just about any Schwinn.


----------



## John G04

If everybody thinks this bike was such a rip off lets see somebody find another! Prices are up for everything right now it seems


----------



## saladshooter

If the buyer is happy nothing else matters.


----------



## catfish

saladshooter said:


> If the buyer is happy nothing else matters.




100%


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK

Congrats to the new owner, that’s his cup of tea his flavor in a bike, no one should ever cross into insulting a man on what someone paid for anything, his choice and his money! Enjoy your new ride Nate, Now if i was you I’d go buy a few lottery tickets as well.


----------



## danfitz1

ronbug said:


> $3800 for a ratty damaged non tank bike. Forget about it. Rather have a Schwinn Motorbike or Autocycle or Aerocycle tanked of course.




It's funny how the subject of so many of your posts is "what is this worth" or "what is this and how much should I pay for it". Then, when it comes to what others pay for a bicycle,  you're suddenly an expert on values  and come on here to rant about them overpaying.


----------



## New Mexico Brant

ronbug said:


> Autocycle or Aerocycle tanked of course.



Where are these $3,800 Autocycles and Aerocycles you speak about??


----------



## 1motime

Maybe dollar amounts should not be disclosed or discussed.  Don't a lot of guys delete the selling price in listings when the item gets sold?


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder

Yeah it’s real funny the ones That don’t have any money are always the ones to tell you you paid too much for something....Or got something stupid to say when it’s none of their business... buy what you can afford and buy would you love And don’t worry about what everybody else is buying especially when you Don’t have the money to buy it yourself


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder

New Mexico Brant said:


> Where are these $3,800 Autocycles and Aerocycles you speak about??



$3800 autocycles And aerocycles I’m in p.m. me With pictures please I’ll buy as many as you got.. Where are they at sell them to me


----------



## BFGforme

Then there's people who buy stuff cuz they think it will make them cool and no nothing about what there buying....lol


----------



## SirMike1983

Sometimes something is worth more to a particular person because he has the rest of the components to the equation. You never know what people have in their cache to complete the project. 

I remember the case of a local piece of land that went up for sale with a run-down house. It ended up at auction by sealed bids. The winning bid was unsealed and turned out to be 2x the next bid down. The sellers were astounded that anyone would pay so much for this piece of property and beat up house. No one could figure why this bid was so high. Over the course of several months it became apparent. The buyer had his own home building/repair skills and could rehab the house on his own, and further his wife was an expert in a particular type of gardening method that was specially well-suited to this particular property and location. Today, the house is restored and the land has a large and very productive garden. It's now worth more than what they paid for it with the improvements and the productivity.

Sometimes with a bike (or anything) a buyer with the missing parts or the skills needed to finish a very valuable project pays more because he has the other half of the equation that's missing from completion. You just never know.


----------



## brwstrmgmt

SirMike1983 said:


> Sometimes something is worth more to a particular person because he has the rest of the components to the equation. You never know what people have in their cache to complete the project.
> 
> I remember the case of a local piece of land that went up for sale with a run-down house. It ended up at auction by sealed bids. The winning bid was unsealed and turned out to be 2x the next bid down. The sellers were astounded that anyone would pay so much for this piece of property and beat up house. No one could figure why this bid was so high. Over the course of several months it became apparent. The buyer had his own home building/repair skills and could rehab the house on his own, and further his wife was an expert in a particular type of gardening method that was specially well-suited to this particular property and location. Today, the house is restored and the land has a large and very productive garden. It's now worth more than what they paid for it with the improvements and the productivity.
> 
> Sometimes with a bike (or anything) a buyer with the missing parts or the skills needed to finish a very valuable project pays more because he has the other half of the equation that's missing from completion. You just never know.




Very true !


----------



## THE STIG

didn't this sell like a week ago   .. c'mon, theres a new thread for your viewing pleasure.. https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/1940s-pedal-car-in-ny.176381/unread

. still time prob get that to the moon too


----------



## MantonSmith

Bought this one years ago for 5 dollars. Wish I would have pursued the parts it needed instead of selling it.


----------



## biker

New Mexico Brant said:


> Where are these $3,800 Autocycles and Aerocycles you speak about??



Didn't say I could get the Schwinn Motorbike or Autocycle or Aerocycle for $3800 just said I would "rather have" those bikes instead of this one. But anyhow Brant here is one recently sold on Ebay for $3,750.


----------



## fordmike65

MantonSmith said:


> Bought this one years ago for 5 dollars. Wish I would have pursued the parts it needed instead of selling it.
> 
> View attachment 1247066



That 5 dolla would make ME holla!


----------



## biker

Handle Bar Hoarder said:


> Well Well well what do you know there’s one right there didn’t take Very long for him to show up   And start Talking out of his neck.. All show and no go Go drink some more Budweiser’s Ha ha Ha..good luck Champ



Tee hee.


----------



## Barto

Nice score Nate - see you this weekend!


----------



## Hawthornecrazy

It didn’t get to $3800 just because one person wanted it.


----------



## the tinker

I ran across one of these streamliners once. It was rideable. Possibly the wrong fenders and apparently had the wrong chain guard on it.  Covered in red and white house paint.  The bike was in a basement. It was straight and only needed air in the tires.. I offered the lady 300 bucks for it and she accepted.  I wasn't knowledgeable about this particular bike and had no idea what it was worth. I didn't take it home that day and another fellow who knew what it was offered her 1000 bucks for it, when I came back the next day. He didn't know about my deal with her. When he made the 1000 buck offer, she looked at me and I nodded my head to her, "Saying, let him have it." That other fellow became a good friend of mine. The lady paid me back by giving me a super deal on a 36 black Ranger, that I still own today.  Gotta love this hobby!


----------



## Balloonoob

the tinker said:


> I ran across one of these streamliners once. It was rideable. Possibly the wrong fenders and apparently had the wrong chain guard on it.  Covered in red and white house paint.  The bike was in a basement. It was straight and only needed air in the tires.. I offered the lady 300 bucks for it and she accepted.  I wasn't knowledgeable about this particular bike and had no idea what it was worth. I didn't take it home that day and another fellow who knew what it was offered her 1000 bucks for it, when I came back the next day. He didn't know about my deal with her. When he made the 1000 buck offer, she looked at me and I nodded my head to her, "Saying, let him have it." That other fellow became a good friend of mine. The lady paid me back by giving me a super deal on a 36 black Ranger, that I still own today.  Gotta love this hobby!



He must have been so bummed out then so incredibly thrilled.


----------



## the tinker

To this day he doesn't know that I had made a deal the day before to buy the bike. I didn't tell him. If I had said no, she would have honored our deal. She had a whole bunch of bikes and that was the odd one of the group. He sold it to someone else last year after keeping it untouched for the last 15 years. I thought the fenders were original to the bike, as the rear one was raked at the back. I think he did find an original guard for it a couple years ago, and paid dearly for it. We have to keep things in perspective. This is only a hobby. Enjoy it, life's too short, there's other things to get aggravated about. Don't ever let your wife read one of your posts over your shoulder. . . my wife....gotta love her. 



 thank God for hobbies!


----------



## 1motime

the tinker said:


> To this day he doesn't know that I had made a deal the day before to buy the bike. I didn't tell him. If I had said no, she would have honored our deal. She had a whole bunch of bikes and that was the odd one of the group. He sold it to someone else last year after keeping it untouched for the last 15 years. I thought the fenders were original to the bike, as the rear one was raked at the back. I think he did find an original guard for it a couple years ago, and paid dearly for it. We have to keep things in perspective. This is only a hobby. Enjoy it, life's too short, there's other things to get aggravated about. Don't ever let your wife read one of your posts over your shoulder. . . my wife....gotta love her. View attachment 1248106
> 
> thank God for hobbies!



You are right!  Only a hobby.  Meant to bring fun and maybe some knowledge into the hobbyist's life.  Some are taking things WAY to seriously


----------



## oskisan

Handle Bar Hoarder said:


> Yeah it’s real funny the ones That don’t have any money are always the ones to tell you you paid too much for something....Or got something stupid to say when it’s none of their business... buy what you can afford and buy would you love And don’t worry about what everybody else is buying especially when you Don’t have the money to buy it yourself




 Good man...Well said.


----------



## 1motime

So it is really is about the money?    Stupid me.  Something wrong with the forum again.  6 pages ago it was about a old Dayton Super Streamline in a barn


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder

It’s always about the money whether people admit it or not that’s what makes the world go around poop I learned that 35 years ago... I guess that’s why people use money to buy things and not rocks....Act accordingly we’re all on our way out and remember whoever said money doesn’t bring you happiness never had any


----------

